# Looking for divers for 1st week of August



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Still too much closure for me to fish but I would like to get out and do some diving Aug 1st - 8th. I've got a 21 Cape Horn and my own gear except tanks which I rent. My regular dive buddies are out of town or working the oil spill. I'd like to get out and shoot some video with my little point and shoot but need some people to go with.

PM or respond here if interested.


----------



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

When exactly are you planing on going during that week?


----------



## ROBERTSMOSSYOAK (May 25, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## ROBERTSMOSSYOAK (May 25, 2010)

ROBERTSMOSSYOAK said:


> PM sent


 Wood like to add Id make an outstanding underwater model for your camera as I am very pretty when holding a fish .Hope to here from you. 
Scott and Austin


----------



## ROBERTSMOSSYOAK (May 25, 2010)

ROBERTSMOSSYOAK said:


> PM sent





ROBERTSMOSSYOAK said:


> Wood like to add Id make an outstanding underwater model for your camera as I am very pretty when holding a fish .Hope to here from you.
> Scott and Austin


Austin will not be pretty cause he will most likely be sea sic and holding a little fish


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

PMs replied to.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

never got a pm from you DreamWeaver21. i wonder if problems are still out there from before?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sent another PM. Not sure what happened


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

*Dive buddy*



DreamWeaver21 said:


> Still too much closure for me to fish but I would like to get out and do some diving Aug 1st - 8th. I've got a 21 Cape Horn and my own gear except tanks which I rent. My regular dive buddies are out of town or working the oil spill. I'd like to get out and shoot some video with my little point and shoot but need some people to go with.
> 
> PM or respond here if interested.


I might be interested , depending on the day you are going and where you are going out of. I just moved to P'cola, I am busy on mon, wed, fri in the am until noon. I have an u/w camera and would like to tag along if you have room. Any idea on costs? Let me know..


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ended up going today with RobertsMosseyoak. I posted videos in the reefs and wreck section.

My brother called and said he might be coming in town so I may put another trip together later in the week and I will post if I have room.


----------

